# Baby goat time update



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Since my last post we gave had 3 more new additions. Tinkerbell had twins, a boy and a girl. Blizzard, our first timer, had a little girl. We are so excited!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cutie pies!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the middle picture!! So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

You must be thrilled! They look adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! All are adorable !


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Soooo cute!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## countryfarmgirlforever (Nov 2, 2013)

Aww so Cutee! Congratulations!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I want the one in the middle pic!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I want them all! Beautiful - congrats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are so cute! I love the markings on the first 2!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm...I didn't get my claim on that 2nd one soon enough!! All super cute...


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are some up to date photos. These kids are so funny. Chewing on my hair, clothes, fingers..., jumping all over...sure brighten up our day. Names in order: Jewel , Topaz, Jet (our buck for next summer) and Opal. We went with the jewelry theme since Jewel has "earrings". Jet's name is because he runs super fast and his head is jet black.


----------

